# In memoriam: freechemist



## Lou (Jul 10, 2014)

I am deeply saddened to report to the forum the unexpected passing of an outstanding gentleman, member, mentor and contributor: _freechemist_. An aggressive lung disease claimed his life this past Saturday the 5th at the age of 68 years. I awaited permission from his son to post such details.

Freechemist was an expert in transition metals chemistry, a refiner, a published scholar and doctorate, a participating member of the International Precious Metals Institute, and a most respected contributor to this forum of almost three and a half years.

In his posts preserved here, one will find much useful science--he was an insightful man who relied upon sound chemical logic, a true scientist. 

I am sure I can speak for many here and elsewhere in saying that freechemist will be sorely missed. Please keep him and his family in your thoughts.

We are all united here to discuss the nature and handling of precious metals, but often we forget the most precious thing of all, life.


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 10, 2014)

May he Rest In Peace...

Phil


----------



## Palladium (Jul 10, 2014)

That's really sad to hear. He always had my utmost respect.


----------



## solar_plasma (Jul 10, 2014)

Palladium said:


> That's really sad to hear. He always had my utmost respect.



So true!


----------



## Geo (Jul 10, 2014)

I didn't know him personally and only communicated with him a few times in PM's but always helpful. A sad day for the forum.

Rest in peace my friend. You will be missed.


----------



## nickvc (Jul 10, 2014)

A massive loss not only to his family but to the forum, his memory will be preserved here for eternity by his generous contributions and free advice which is going to sorely missed.
May he rest in peace and smile down on us all as we strive to reach the heights he reached.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 10, 2014)

Anyone who has read my introduction to Hoke's book will know he played a part in its content. His help was greatly appreciated. His contributions will live on there as well.

Lou, sorry you had to be the bearer of such bad news.

Dave


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2014)

It saddens me to hear this. I will greatly miss his insightful and professional posts. Best wishes to his family and friends.


----------



## jeneje (Jul 10, 2014)

Rest in peace freechemist. It is in deed a sad day for all who knew him. A loss of a great person.
Ken


----------



## Aristo (Jul 10, 2014)

Very sad news indeed.
Truly the loss of a very nice person and a source of abundant knowledge.


----------



## necromancer (Jul 10, 2014)

my heart goes out to his friends & family, he was to young to pass, he has taught me many things. he will be missed :!: 

i would love to read his published works, i had not the chance to know him well enough to know about his accomplishments.


----------



## kjavanb123 (Jul 10, 2014)

As someone who has directly used freechemist advice few time, which was truly helpful, my condolences to his family and forum members. He may be rest in peace.

Kevin


----------



## Shark (Jul 10, 2014)

That is a sad day. From my reading of the forum I always enjoyed his posts because I knew they were nuggets of knowledge. 

Best Wish's to his family.


----------



## RikkiRicardo (Jul 10, 2014)

I send My condolences to the family Everyone of his posts i took copied and pasted yes we have a big lost.


RikkiRicardo


----------



## g_axelsson (Jul 10, 2014)

Oh no, this is a really sad day for the forum and everyone that knew Freechemist.
He will be dearly missed.

Göran


----------



## Claudie (Jul 11, 2014)

Sad to hear this news.


----------



## rewalston (Jul 11, 2014)

The forum has lost a great person. He'll be missed greatly.


----------



## Smack (Jul 11, 2014)

Always hard to hear news like this, life is too short.


----------



## jonn (Jul 11, 2014)

It is indeed a great loss. What a joy it was to always read his posts. He will be missed. Best wishes to his family. May you rest in Gods
comfort dear sir.


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 11, 2014)

Wow, that was a shock. Definitely too young. As all have said we will surely miss seeing and reading what he had to say. He seemed to be quite skilled in the chemistry of the pgm metals.
I would like to speak a blessing of comfort and strength to his family. Whomever and were ever they may be.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 11, 2014)

Ouch poor fellow- he was a gent.


----------



## samuel-a (Oct 11, 2014)

Great loss to us all.
May he rest in peace.


----------

